# has AZ become too soft?



## frankm938 (Jan 5, 2011)

no GSS, no fights, no ski offs...
i was gonna just start a killington bitch thread, but the best skiing (in the east) is at K right now so not enough to complain about
is it just me or is it too much of a love fest over here?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 5, 2011)

You want AH's go to TGR


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2011)

Most of us have grown up and figured out how to respect different opinions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm glad you're enjoying the skiing at K and think it's the best right now

There's a 5 year old who skied Ward Hill tonight who thinks it's the best too

Probably an 80 year old man had a great day at Bretton Woods today as well

that's my AZ lovefest contribution to this thread.


----------



## frankm938 (Jan 5, 2011)

all good points.  im just saying that i enjoy reading the comments from some of the more confrontational posters every now and then.  and it seems like many of them have gone away.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 5, 2011)

AZ is all about the simmer and not the boil. Flambee is a big no no.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 5, 2011)

If anybody wants to mud-wrestle...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> all good points.  im just saying that i enjoy reading the comments from some of the more confrontational posters every now and then.  and it seems like many of them have gone away.





Moe Ghoul said:


> AZ is all about the simmer and not the boil. Flambee is a big no no.



duly noted.  I'll bring up the request for more 'risque' content in next months programming meeting.

thanks for your continued support

:lol:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 5, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> duly noted.  I'll bring up the request for more 'risque' content in next months programming meeting.
> 
> thanks for your continued support
> 
> :lol:




LOL...did you not see the "mud-wrestling" comment?  We need more "risque" than that, huh?  I'll get some younger friends to post...!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 5, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> has AZ become too soft?



maybe this will help


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> maybe this will help



:lol:


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 5, 2011)

free the dis ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> LOL...did you not see the "mud-wrestling" comment?  We need more "risque" than that, huh?  I'll get some younger friends to post...!



well, as long as the mud wrestling has a trip report with video, you're all set


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 5, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> well, as long as the mud wrestling has a trip report with video, you're all set



:beer:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

We had a good fight over the holidays..   But we all ganged up on the dude..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

That was a historic AZ meltdown for sure


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> no GSS, no fights, no ski offs...
> i was gonna just start a killington bitch thread, but the best skiing (in the east) is at K right now so not enough to complain about
> is it just me or is it too much of a love fest over here?



Yes, yes, yes, yes uke:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> That was a historic AZ meltdown for sure



Well moderated...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 6, 2011)

Just hop on TGR...and say...anything...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes uke:



so sorry camp, please see kingslugs recommendation.  no need for you to suffer



kingslug said:


> Just hop on TGR...and say...anything...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> so sorry camp, please see kingslugs recommendation.  no need for you to suffer



How did I know....Moderator of the YEAR!!!!!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 6, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> no GSS, no fights, no ski offs...
> i was gonna just start a killington bitch thread, but the best skiing (in the east) is at K right now so not enough to complain about
> is it just me or is it too much of a love fest over here?



Did you read a comment made by Rogman over at Kzone yesterday?  If not it's funny you mention this, because I was going to bring it up.  Here is the comment..........

"First of all, this is a forum. The biggest sin on any forum is to be BORING. So all you people suggesting that everyone "relax" or have a little "perspective" should probably give it up and go over to Alpine Zone. Greg really appreciates boring people over there. He's already kicked out anyone who disagrees with him, or even says anything controversial. That's why AZ has become such a dull place of late. Hell, even he's bored, which might explain why he's trying sell it. Second of all, KZone does make a difference. Doubtless Killington was going to start blowing OL soon anyway, but for some reason they felt compelled to get the word out immediately. Natives getting restless? It isn't the first time that stirring the pot over here has brought a response from them. They'd be fools not to respond. Lastly, lets all agree that Killington and POWDR are perfect, there is nothing that they do that we mere mortals should even be allowed to discuss, their operational decisions are beyond question, and conditions are always as good as they could possibly be. In short, there is absolutely no point in KillingtonZone, because the Killington universe is perfect just as it is."


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2011)

IMHO, this forum wasn't intended to be a hotbed of discontent. If you want that, go to somewhere that encourages infantile behavior. No complaints here.... If you're bored, there's always other options.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

severine said:


> IMHO, this forum wasn't intended to be a hotbed of discontent. If you want that, go to somewhere that encourages infantile behavior. No complaints here.... If you're bored, there's always other options.




Well - discontent happens...  Like it or not.  Close the board and define the membership and you'l have your nirvana..  otherwise your out of luck... Especially with the type A chest thumpers this sport tends to have around...  

Why would I go to another board if the offender stays here and causes shti?

Turns out the last F'er was from TGR..   And all he posted was political BS...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> How did I know....Moderator of the YEAR!!!!!



Not nearly as predictable as you are.  Sure as the sun comes up in the morning, if there's an opportunity for campgottagopee to piss on this forum, he'll be there.

Kingslug pointed out, there are places on the internet where you can do and say anything you want.  No one is forcing you to suffer here Camp.


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Well - discontent happens...  Like it or not.  Close the board and define the membership and you'l have your nirvana..  otherwise your out of luck... Especially with the type A chest thumpers this sport tends to have around...
> 
> Why would I go to another board if the offender stays here and causes shti?
> 
> Turns out the last F'er was from TGR..   And all he posted was political BS...



Yes, discontent happens, but it doesn't have to be all that happens. Constant stirring the pot gets old... too much noise, no real message. I don't have time to wade through tons of BS to find anything worthwhile.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

severine said:


> Yes, discontent happens, but it doesn't have to be all that happens. Constant stirring the pot gets old... too much noise, no real message. I don't have time to wade through tons of BS to find anything worthwhile.



The .1% of crap that happens here is ok and acceptable to me..


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Just hop on TGR...and say...anything...



Greg needs to find a way to move the threads to TGR or AndyZone.. 

The last flame threads were started by interlopers..  Not regulars.


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> The .1% of crap that happens here is ok and acceptable to me..



I agree. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

severine said:


> I agree. Let's keep it that way.



yeah - but if outsiders come in and start crap - I'm all over them...  

So we need to keep the outsiders away...


----------



## bigbog (Jan 6, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> no GSS, no fights, no ski offs...
> i was gonna just start a killington bitch thread, but the best skiing (in the east) is at K right now so not enough to complain about
> is it just me or is it too much of a love fest over here?



I guess we all now know who hasn't gotten out far, far enough..*frankm938*:wink:


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> yeah - but if outsiders come in and start crap - I'm all over them...
> 
> So we need to keep the outsiders away...



Where are the pitchforks and torches...?


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

severine said:


> Where are the pitchforks and torches...?



My pitchfork wounds and burns have JUST healed from your guys..  

Maybe a wall would suffice..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Not nearly as predictable as you are.  Sure as the sun comes up in the morning, if there's an opportunity for campgottagopee to piss on this forum, he'll be there.
> 
> Kingslug pointed out, there are places on the internet where you can do and say anything you want.  No one is forcing you to suffer here Camp.



Right, show me where I have ever pissed on this forum, hell, I've defended it. I like it here, but my only issue is SOME people take their "JOBS" on this forum waaaaayyyyyyy to seriously and really need to relax about shit. I get shit for saying something about it....I'm fine with that....others think the same way just not as vocal as a few of us outside the "inner circle".But you keep going on moderating---you're cool.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2011)

My primary reason for being here is to give and get ski conditions. Of all the forums, this is the only forum that broadly and timely covers the Northeast,  

Everything else, while entertaining, is secondary.  Boring is such a subjective term.    Sounds like my teenagers talking...


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> My pitchfork wounds and burns have JUST healed from your guys..
> 
> Maybe a wall would suffice..



Me thinks dmc has the thickest skin of anyone here.
And that, is a compliment!

Now, let's go ski.  I'm heading out in 6 hours...


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

billski said:


> My primary reason for being here is to give and get ski conditions. Of all the forums, this is the only forum that broadly and timely covers the Northeast,
> 
> Everything else, while entertaining, is secondary.  Boring is such a subjective term.    Sounds like my teenagers talking...



Like I've said in the past...
I only click on maybe 40% of posts on AZ...

I can control the signal to noise ratio on my own...

I always click on your posts Billski....


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

billski said:


> Me thinks dmc has the thickest skin of anyone here.
> And that, is a compliment!
> 
> Now, let's go ski.  I'm heading out in 6 hours...




thanks bro...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Right, show me where I have ever pissed on this forum, hell, I've defended it. I like it here, but my only issue is SOME people take their "JOBS" on this forum waaaaayyyyyyy to seriously and really need to relax about shit. I get shit for saying something about it....I'm fine with that....others think the same way just not as vocal as a few of us outside the "inner circle".But you keep going on moderating---you're cool.



contrary to your opinion Camp, 99% of moderation of this forum comes at the request of the members via reported posts regarding personal attacks.  The majority of those requests are ignored as for the most part the forum moderates itself.

It is obvious that you wish there were more flame wars here.  If flame wars are what you are after, there are numerous places on the internet to find them.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> thanks bro...



That's no love-fest, it's just a FACT.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

billski said:


> That's no love-fest, it's just a FACT.



It goes to my thoughts that we are all characters in this sport and make up a social fabric....

Kinda like the Hotdog movie...

Some are serious.. Some goofy... Some TypeA.... Some chill..

It's cool...


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

Not enough Sundown threads lately. That's the problem.


----------



## catskills (Jan 6, 2011)

billski said:


> That's no love-fest, it's just a FACT.


Smells like a love fest for sure.  I think I am going to  uke:


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Not enough Sundown threads lately. That's the problem.



Whats Sundown?  Is that a ski area?  Do they have moguls?  Can I take a plane there?  Are the bathrooms clean?  Can I smoke in the liftline?


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

catskills said:


> Smells like a love fest for sure.  I think I am going to  uke:



Save me the big chucks...

Jealous that nobody loves you?


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Do they have moguls?



No. They have seeded bumps though.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 6, 2011)

aaaaww group hug!

i don't want tgr but it has become a bit of a snoozefest around here... happy medium?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Not enough Sundown threads lately. That's the problem.



i think we need a Sundown sticky thread!


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> No. They have seeded bumps though.



What do the seed them with?  Ice cubes?  Do they need to be watered?  Do the need sun to grow?

Do seeded bumps feel pain?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> contrary to your opinion Camp, 99% of moderation of this forum comes at the request of the members via reported posts regarding personal attacks.  The majority of those requests are ignored as for the most part the forum moderates itself.
> 
> It is obvious that you wish there were more flame wars here.  If flame wars are what you are after, there are numerous places on the internet to find them.



You just don't get, it's ok.



Greg said:


> Not enough Sundown threads lately. That's the problem.



Now this was funny....get it???


----------



## frankm938 (Jan 6, 2011)

i wasnt trying to start trouble (maybe a little with the killington comment) because i enjoy this forum.  i like hearing about whats going on at all the different mtns and seeing the videos people post.
all i was saying was that i enjoy the reading posts from certain people on this board that stir the pot every now and then.  even if what they are saying is really stupid, its still funny to see how people react.  and i like a little variety.
from the feedback on this thread so far it looks like i'm in the minority.  no biggie, i still get useful info here (i bought a gopro on recomendations i got on AZ)
maybe ill check out one of the other forums ive been told to join when i need a good laugh


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> aaaaww group hug!
> 
> i don't want tgr but it has become a bit of a snoozefest around here... happy medium?



Why does it have to be "anything"?

And I still chuckle when I hear this place is so heavily moderated and that I somehow personally stifle opinion and I ban anyone that doesn't agree with me.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

We're skiers and riders.... We're rowdy ass mofos...  
We're not content with milktoast BS...  We need to be crazy!  Say F'd up stuff...  Drink...


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Why does it have to be "anything"?
> 
> And I still chuckle when I hear this place is so heavily moderated and that I somehow personally stifle opinion and I ban anyone that doesn't agree with me.



Why because your evil plan is working?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> You just don't get, it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this was funny....get it???



Greg's post was funny

but please explain to me what I don't get?  

You complained of over moderating.  I explained how moderation occurrs.  

You tell me I don't get it.  Now please kindly explain what I don't get.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Why because your evil plan is working?



:evil: Rsistence is futile. :evil:


----------



## thorski (Jan 6, 2011)

I just bought a KIA soul to make peace with Deadhead skier.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> We're skiers and riders.... We're rowdy ass mofos...
> We're not content with milktoast BS...  We need to be crazy!  Say F'd up stuff...  Drink...



amen


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

we're flaccid...


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> We're skiers and riders.... We're rowdy ass mofos...
> We're not content with milktoast BS...  We need to be crazy!  Say F'd up stuff...  Drink...





campgottagopee said:


> amen



Maybe in New Yawk.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Greg's post was funny
> 
> but please explain to me what I don't get?
> 
> ...



What your doing right now....let it go


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> amen



I have more fun in the bar then i do with the "lunch packers"


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Maybe in New Yawk.



Happens in CT too---I've been there :beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I have more fun in the bar then i do with the "lunch packers"



We really need to ski together


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> We really need to ski together



no doubt.... we'll show em how it's done..


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Maybe in New Yawk.



Do they seed the bumps at Sundown with nutmeg?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> i wasnt trying to start trouble (maybe a little with the killington comment) because i enjoy this forum.  i like hearing about whats going on at all the different mtns and seeing the videos people post.
> all i was saying was that i enjoy the reading posts from certain people on this board that stir the pot every now and then.  even if what they are saying is really stupid, its still funny to see how people react.  and i like a little variety.
> from the feedback on this thread so far it looks like i'm in the minority.  no biggie, i still get useful info here (i bought a gopro on recomendations i got on AZ)
> maybe ill check out one of the other forums ive been told to join when i need a good laugh



I get it....it's cyber people watching and very entertaining.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> What your doing right now....let it go



I do know what you're talking about.  I do get it. Quite frankly appeasing your desires is at the bottom of my priority list.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I do know what you're talking about.  I do get it. Quite frankly appeasing your desires is at the bottom of my priority list.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I do know what you're talking about.  I do get it. Quite frankly appeasing your desires is at the bottom of my priority list.



Amazing


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> Why does it have to be "anything"?
> 
> And I still chuckle when I hear this place is so heavily moderated and that I somehow personally stifle opinion and I ban anyone that doesn't agree with me.



That just comes with the territory. I moderate several forums for a large fishing website here in the north east and I and other mods am always accused of this as well

As for it being too boring.... there's an ebb and flow to every site so I guess we are just in an ebb phase.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> no GSS, no fights, no ski offs...
> i was gonna just start a killington bitch thread, but the best skiing (in the east) is at K right now so not enough to complain about
> is it just me or is it too much of a love fest over here?



i can slug back 8 beers tonight and post some rowdy shit.  but i always feel guilty about it later......


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> We're skiers and riders.... We're rowdy ass mofos...
> We're not content with milktoast BS...  We need to be crazy!  Say F'd up stuff...  Drink...




Nobody's ever described me as a "rowdy ass mofo" before.  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

I can not even f around with DMC anymore. I want to play but I am on the three strike rule at this point.


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Whats Sundown?  Is that a ski area?  Do they have moguls?  Can I take a plane there?  Are the bathrooms clean?  Can I smoke in the liftline?





dmc said:


> What do the seed them with?  Ice cubes?  Do they need to be watered?  Do the need sun to grow?
> 
> Do seeded bumps feel pain?


This is going through my head as an Xtranormal clip... :lol:



dmc said:


> we're flaccid...


 No wonder why there's no women!


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I can not even f around with DMC anymore. I want to play but I am on the three strike rule at this point.



Just don't mention the unmentionable and we're good...  haha...


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Just don't mention the unmentionable and we're good...  haha...



I never said anything about size.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I never said anything about size.



BADA BING!!! good one...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I never said anything about size.





dmc said:


> BADA BING!!! good one...



That was a good one


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 6, 2011)

Whining about Killington has become boring to me.  There's practically no natural snow right now, probably not going to ski on my days off this week.  campgottagope is cool has the best avatar.
DHS not so much.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> BADA BING!!! good one...



I want my $2.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I want my $2.



that made no sense to me...


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> that made no sense to me...



Line from "Better Off Dead". Short memory.  Now I mentioned size.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> Nobody's ever described me as a "rowdy ass mofo" before.  :lol:





I think the mud wrestling qualifies you.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 6, 2011)

TGR has no respect for the Zone:

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24800&highlight=alpine+zone


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 6, 2011)

oh shit rambo you really are a badass!!!


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Rambo said:


> TGR has no respect for the Zone:
> 
> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24800&highlight=alpine+zone



You gotta admire Greg for doing that...
It's like walking into the lions den..  I wouldn't have the balls to do that..


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 6, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I think the mud wrestling qualifies you.



That was about 8 years ago.  I've calmed down.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> You gotta admire Greg for doing that...
> It's like walking into the lions den..  I wouldn't have the balls to do that..



I was crazy in my youth. :lol:




It's an alias.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Rambo said:


> TGR has no respect for the Zone:
> 
> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24800&highlight=alpine+zone



And people say that the CLITS are cliquey.  They ain't got nothin on TGR.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2011)

Rambo said:


> TGR has no respect for the Zone:
> 
> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24800&highlight=alpine+zone



that thread, even 5 years later, is still hilarious.  what's even funnier is everytime it gets bumped, some dope thinks Greg is really Greg.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> That was about 8 years ago.  I've calmed down.



Injuries?


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> that thread, even 5 years later, is still hilarious.  what's even funnier is everytime it gets bumped, some dope thinks Greg is really Greg.



It is me.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg said:


> It is me.



just look at the picture, its not you, trust me.

i cant read the thing again, but i'm pretty sure snoman makes an appearance at the end of that.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Injuries?



Only to my pride.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> Only to my pride.



You need to prep better. And relax a bit more.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Did you read a comment made by Rogman over at Kzone yesterday?  If not it's funny you mention this, because I was going to bring it up.  Here is the comment..........
> 
> "First of all, this is a forum. The biggest sin on any forum is to be BORING. So all you people suggesting that everyone "relax" or have a little "perspective" should probably give it up and go over to Alpine Zone. Greg really appreciates boring people over there. He's already kicked out anyone who disagrees with him, or even says anything controversial. That's why AZ has become such a dull place of late. Hell, even he's bored, which might explain why he's trying sell it. Second of all, KZone does make a difference. Doubtless Killington was going to start blowing OL soon anyway, but for some reason they felt compelled to get the word out immediately. Natives getting restless? It isn't the first time that stirring the pot over here has brought a response from them. They'd be fools not to respond. Lastly, lets all agree that Killington and POWDR are perfect, there is nothing that they do that we mere mortals should even be allowed to discuss, their operational decisions are beyond question, and conditions are always as good as they could possibly be. In short, there is absolutely no point in KillingtonZone, because the Killington universe is perfect just as it is."



lol, kzone isnt a message board, its an online retirement home.  i've read more interesting stuff on the back of a shampoo bottle.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> lol, kzone isnt a message board, its an online retirement home.  i've read more interesting stuff on the back of a shampoo bottle.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2011)

this is boring now.  still at work and was hoping for some more fun.

where's roger the rogman.  probably out stuffing his face whilst enjoying the early bird special at the 99 yelling at his waitress that his soup is cold.  Surely he has a murse filled with coupons and an AARP card to boot.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> this is boring now.  still at work and was hoping for some more fun.
> 
> where's roger the rogman.  probably out stuffing his face whilst enjoying the early bird special at the 99 yelling at his waitress that his soup is cold.  Surely he has a murse filled with coupons and an AARP card to boot.



I'm still around.

Who's roger??


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm still around.
> 
> Who's roger??



Try to keep up:



UVSHTSTRM said:


> Did you read a comment made by Rogman over at Kzone yesterday?  If not it's funny you mention this, because I was going to bring it up.  Here is the comment..........
> 
> "First of all, this is a forum. The biggest sin on any forum is to be BORING. So all you people suggesting that everyone "relax" or have a little "perspective" should probably give it up and go over to Alpine Zone. Greg really appreciates boring people over there. He's already kicked out anyone who disagrees with him, or even says anything controversial. That's why AZ has become such a dull place of late. Hell, even he's bored, which might explain why he's trying sell it. Second of all, KZone does make a difference. Doubtless Killington was going to start blowing OL soon anyway, but for some reason they felt compelled to get the word out immediately. Natives getting restless? It isn't the first time that stirring the pot over here has brought a response from them. They'd be fools not to respond. Lastly, lets all agree that Killington and POWDR are perfect, there is nothing that they do that we mere mortals should even be allowed to discuss, their operational decisions are beyond question, and conditions are always as good as they could possibly be. In short, there is absolutely no point in KillingtonZone, because the Killington universe is perfect just as it is."


----------



## mister moose (Jan 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> lol, kzone isnt a message board, its an online retirement home.  i've read more interesting stuff on the back of a shampoo bottle.



I'm pretty sure you disqualify yourself from the unboring just by virtue of the fact that you read the back of shampoo bottles.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 6, 2011)

What is that? Mario Party Shampoo?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2011)

mister moose said:


> I'm pretty sure you disqualify yourself from the unboring just by virtue of the fact that you read the back of shampoo bottles.



i'll read anything when i take a shit.

even kzone.  but the shampoo bottles are still more entertaining.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Try to keep up:



:grin:


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 7, 2011)

So I guess this means Im the only controversial one left. 

But I moved in December and dont have internet access yet. I guess itll have to wait until then. 

MRG sucks.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> So I guess this means Im the only controversial one left.
> 
> But I moved in December and dont have internet access yet. I guess itll have to wait until then.
> 
> MRG sucks.



Don't flatter yourself.  There are plenty of controversial clowns around here.  Apparently they're all afraid of my posse though... :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Don't flatter yourself.  There are plenty of controversial clowns around here.  Apparently they're all afraid of my posse though... :lol:



Damn, that was a good one....good for you


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Damn, that was a good one....good for you



Shhhh... don't tell anyone...  might ruin my image...

Don't you have an undercoating package to up-sell, or something??


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Shhhh... don't tell anyone...  might ruin my image...
> 
> Don't you have an undercoating package to up-sell, or something??



:lol:Rusty Jones!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Shhhh... don't tell anyone...  might ruin my image...
> 
> Don't you have an undercoating package to up-sell, or something??



Another good one--dang, your hot today B

FWIW--we don't sell that "snake oil" anymore.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Don't flatter yourself.  There are plenty of controversial clowns around here.  Apparently they're all afraid of my posse though... :lol:




I


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2011)

A thread with this title needs this.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2011)

What is this, an AV club?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2011)

2knees said:


> What is this, an AV club?



Where have you been?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2011)

When do we get to burn the witches?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

kingslug said:


> When do we get to burn the witches?



After you determine if they weigh the same as a duck.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> After you determine if they weigh the same as a duck.



What about floating rocks... really small ones?


----------



## Edd (Jan 7, 2011)

For entertainment purposes, the next time someone here disagrees with me I'm going to freak the f*** out.

You want to see a boring forum Sunday River's is a snoozefest.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 7, 2011)

Edd said:


> For entertainment purposes, the next time someone here disagrees with me I'm going to freak the f*** out.
> 
> You want to see a boring forum Sunday River's is a snoozefest.



No you won't:flame:


----------



## Edd (Jan 7, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> No you won't:flame:



You are in so much trouble.


----------



## Rogman (Jan 7, 2011)

2knees said:


> this is boring now.  still at work and was hoping for some more fun.
> 
> where's roger the rogman.  probably out stuffing his face whilst enjoying the early bird special at the 99 yelling at his waitress that his soup is cold.  Surely he has a murse filled with coupons and an AARP card to boot.


WTF??? 13 tedious pages. :roll: Except for the TGR reference. That was classic. :-D BTW, anyone know where I can get skis equipped with a walker? I need fatties.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

Rogman said:


> WTF??? 13 tedious pages. :roll: Except for the TGR reference. That was classic. :-D BTW, anyone know where I can get skis equipped with a walker? I need fatties.



You think this thread was long?  Check out the love fest that it spawned:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=89079

Maybe after the k-zone afternoon group nap you can check it out.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2011)

Rogman said:


> WTF??? 13 tedious pages. :roll: Except for the TGR reference. That was classic. :-D BTW, anyone know where I can get skis equipped with a walker? I need fatties.



shouldnt you be over on kzone getting the management to listen to all your important ideas?  I hear they really give a rats ass about you and what you have to say.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You think this thread was long?  Check out the love fest that it spawned:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=89079
> 
> Maybe after the k-zone afternoon group nap you can check it out.




I had to check and make sure it was really ski season.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I had to check and make sure it was really ski season.



Naw man... For us flat-landers ski season starts the week of February vacation.... and ends then too....

I'm jealous of all the you guys getting all these pre-season turns lately.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2011)

2knees said:


> this is boring now.  still at work and was hoping for some more fun.
> 
> where's roger the rogman.  probably out stuffing his face whilst enjoying the early bird special at the 99 yelling at his waitress that his soup is cold.  Surely he has a murse filled with coupons and an AARP card to boot.



I don't think there is a 99 in Woods Hole.   It's more likely that he's just returning from his liquid lunch.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2011)

Rogman said:


> WTF??? 13 tedious pages. :roll: Except for the TGR reference. That was classic. :-D BTW, anyone know where I can get skis equipped with a walker? I need fatties.



You'd just forget the walker in the gondola.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Maybe after the k-zone afternoon group nap you can check it out.



I hear kzone is working on some advertising to target their core user.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2011)

2knees said:


> I hear kzone is working on some advertising to target their core user.



I saw the bar was well stocked with Geritol the last time I was there.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I saw the bar was well stocked with Geritol the last time I was there.



Hey I am only 31, although the depends would be a good idea at times.  Really would cut down on the stops on the hill after a liquid lunch.


----------



## Rogman (Jan 7, 2011)

Well this thread is an exemplary example of why moderation is a good thing. I dare say this forum could use some! Is this any way to treat a friendly newbie like me?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2011)

Rogman said:


> Well this thread is an exemplary example of why moderation is a good thing. I dare say this forum could use some! Is this any way to treat a friendly newbie like me?




awesome!  use a quote from an alias on another board from 5 years ago.  top notch gramps.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

Rogman said:


> Well this thread is an exemplary example of why moderation is a good thing. I dare say this forum could use some! Is this any way to treat a friendly newbie like me?



I don't agree with you. I think I'll ban you now.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> I don't agree with you. I think I'll ban you now.



see now that is some good old fashioned moderating for ya:grin:


----------

